# Mercury Marine Contest For The Best Video



## CMG_Chelsea (Jul 30, 2010)

<a href="http://ad.doubleclick.net/jump/ohn.advertorials/_default;sz=1x1;ord=[timestamp]?" target="_blank">
<img src="http://ad.doubleclick.net/ad/ohn.advertorials/_default;sz=1x1;ord=[timestamp]?" border="0" alt="" /></a>

Mercury Marine wants to make this Summer on the water even more special by giving boating and fishing enthusiasts prizes for their videos. Youve been enjoying your boat all summer, why not share videos of your fun for a shot at awesome prizes? Mercury Marines Film Festival runs through September 30th at MercFilms.com, and all you need to do to win is send in a video showing yourself or anyone else having a great time out on the water.

If you dont consider yourself much of a director, you can still win prizes; simply by going to the website and voting you are qualified a vacation to Alaskas Kenai Peninsula. The Alaskan vacation includes riverfront hotel accommodations and some serious fishing.










Videos can be on almost any watersports topic, including fishing, cruising, kids and family, water sports, and racing. Its extremely easy to enter at the Festivals Official site. If you want to increase your chances of winning, share your submitted video with friends and family across Facebook, Twitter, e-mail, or any other way you can think of (heck, send a postcard, it cant hurt) to get their votes. If youre having a hard time motivating them to help, just tell them about the reward all voters qualify for.

Videos will be judged by a panel of expert anglers including Bill Dance, host of Bill Dance Outdoors, Jose Wejebe, the host of Spanish Fly and Mark Zona, host of Zonas Awesome Fishing Show. The submitted video that is deemed best will win one of two prizes: an all-expenses paid fishing trip for two with one of the Mercury Films judges, or the Mercury engine of your choice. I wouldnt want to have to pick between the two, but it sounds like a pretty nice problem to have.

So, what are you waiting for? If you have videos already taken, the sooner you get them uploaded to MercFilms.com the more votes you can get. If you dont have any video but would like to win some of Mercurys free prizes, then its time to bust out the camera the next time you start up your boat.


----------

